# 40 Volume Peroxide Cream for skulls?



## Nikon550 (Dec 1, 2009)

Trying to save a few bucks and simply things this year.

Instead of buying a big container and a large amount of liquid peroxide I thought I would try the cream.

Has anyone had success with this? It's more of a thick liquid not what I would consider a cream.

I coated it on pretty good wrapped it in plastic wrap and put in a black garbage bag in the basement.

Wondering how long I should leave it before rinsing it off, I'd like to only have to do the one application if possible.


----------



## Swamp Poodle (Aug 3, 2010)

It works great - go to a beauty supply place to find the best price.


----------



## Ice Pick (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes that is what I use, I paint a coat on with skull in a plastic tub and let it soak in overnight. Usually just a couple coats and its done.


----------



## cstet (Oct 12, 2011)

Ice Pick said:


> Yes that is what I use, I paint a coat on with skull in a plastic tub and let it soak in overnight. Usually just a couple coats and its done.


This works great!^^^


----------



## Acts 10:13 (Aug 9, 2008)

I've used both the liquid and the cream peroxide 40 volume. I HATE the liquid. It doesn't stay on the skull but runs off. The cream stays where you put it and works great.


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

That's what I use...works awesome!


----------



## SWIFFY (Apr 18, 2012)

That stuff rocks! Like $5 and you can do about 50 skulls. Very white and no weakening of the bone. Paint on, wait the night, rinse off, done!

In fact I don't think you need to wrap it in plastic and all that... just do it and let it thicken on the skull at room temp. I just put a newspaper underneath.


----------



## Nikon550 (Dec 1, 2009)

Sounds like I made the right choice. I'll rinse it off tomorrow and see what happens


----------



## Captain Cully (Oct 4, 2009)

That's what I use. Thicken it up a touch with talcum powder. Works like a champ!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I used the liquid form first then finished with the creme. Avoid getting this stuff on your skin, it will burn.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I have used the liquid in the past but one of the guys above is 100% correct, it runs off and takes quite a bit of attention. The cream seems like the way to go and I will be trying it next time.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes that is what I use,talcum powder.


----------



## DnH_Scents (Sep 3, 2014)

Soak small squares of paper towel in the cream and lay it up like paper mache on the skull. You use less and only put it where you want it. Wrap the skull in plastic wrap for 24 hours and slide off the small squares and rinse under warm water and let dry/


----------



## biotroller (Jan 17, 2004)

I pour 2 gallons of the cream into a 5 gallon bucket, I do many skulls each season, set em and forget em. Place the skull in the bucket for 2 days, I pour the cream over the skull, cover with a black bag to prevent light from breaking down the H2O2 as fast. I've wrapped them with saran wrap before, I find it easier to use the bucket, if you use a bucket, make sure to have something under the bucket to catch the foam that may spill over. Any whitening of the antlers is easily taken care of by rubbing brown walnuts from the wood on the antler or, I will also use wood stain as well.


----------

